# Freebsd software?



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

where can i find free bsd software .pkg or something


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

Start by reading the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

Ã¤hm why do i have to read the handbook


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

sorry for duoble post, but i cant edit my post.

i dont want to generate a programm from a binary i just want to install a pkg package.

there must be pkg data to download


----------



## foldingstock (Jul 23, 2009)

If you want an answer to your question, its one of the best places to start.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

hintzsche said:
			
		

> Ã¤hm why do i have to read the handbook



Does this give you a clue?



> After reading this chapter, you will know:
> * How to install third-party binary software packages.



Don't ask questions in the forums that are covered by The Handbook. It's required reading, and the locals will get testy if you don't.


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

hm mok but i want to install a billiard3d.pkg or something. and i just want to know a site where i can download it 

it was just an example i dont search for a billiard game XD


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/ 32-bit OS
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/ 64-bit OS


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

Read chapter 4.4.1 and it'll all become clear.

Besides the fbsd package site DutchDeamon pointed too, this will make it easier to search:

http://www.freshports.org/categories.php


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

ok thanks 

but i use a 64 bit intel core 2 duo ?

can i use the amd64 packages ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

hintzsche said:
			
		

> can i use the amd64 packages ?


Only if you've installed FreeBSD-amd64.


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

does freebsd amd64 work on a 64bit intel core2duo ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, it'll work but I suggest using the i386 version unless you have more then 3GB of memory and/or are planning to play with ZFS.


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

i thought 64 bit is faster than 32 bit, no matter how much ram i got


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

hintzsche said:
			
		

> i thought 64 bit is faster than 32 bit, no matter how much ram i got



Common misconception. The difference is only marginally.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

32bit/64bit discussion here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4916


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

hmm the data on the ftp's is tbz not pkg


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

Did you read that handbook yet? Or pkg_add(1)?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

hintzsche said:
			
		

> hmm the data on the ftp's is tbz not pkg


Read the friggin handbook x(


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

hÃ¶?

i want finished pkg files. i thought i write this before ? i dont want to crate a pkg file


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> friggin handbook



That was a local getting testy. Told you so.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

Try [cmd=]pkg_add -r bash[/cmd]. It's just that easy.


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

i read the handbook point 4.2 but i dont understand what it wants from me 

there is no point how to make a pkg or how to install a .pkg file. only some points how to install a binary. but i just want to download a .pkg file double klick it and it installs the software


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

yes i read that but how do i do this. do i have to go in the direktory where the pkg is ? but i downloaded the tbz file. there was no .pkg file in it. what shall i do


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

Now watch a few dozen locals getting testy.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

I suggest you move on to, or go back to, Linux. Really.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 23, 2009)

You can't use .pkg files on freebsd, but you'll probably still want to.


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

ok i downloadet the tbz file i extrakted it, then i see a folder in the folder there are some datas but no pkg file what do i have to do ?

just want to download a pkg file


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

i mean freebsd .pkg files

normal unix .pkg files 

.pkg files for freebsd unix or bsd unix


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

i thought unix gernerally uses pkg files


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 23, 2009)

RTFM (Read The Fine Manual)
pkg_add(1)


PS.
Ye, and I won't even write what do I think of you after reading this thread.... :<


----------



## roddierod (Jul 23, 2009)

re-read this thread a few times and you may get it.

the only .pkg files i know of were for apple/iphone or beos.


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

i have read it and now ? i dumb as before


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.pcbsd.org/ - point and click.


----------



## hintzsche (Jul 23, 2009)

is beos a unix system ?

if yes why does it not work on free bsd


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

What if I tell you that pkg_add automatically downloads tbz files and installs them in one go?

Have you tried [cmd=]pkg_add -r bash[/cmd] already?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

Sigh... Luckily there's a whole box of my meds nearby....

If you have trouble reading and understanding English the handbook is available in quite a number of translations.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 23, 2009)

I suggest the OP reads online guides 
which would be found by searching the following...
(If I had to do it over again, I'd use a 100-page
notebook with one topic per page, to list links, CLI
examples, etc, as the HTM I save from sites I usually
never get around to re-reading...)
... cvsup ports tree
... upgrade selected ports
... make commmands (make build, make install, make deinstall
... blogs or guides mentioning portmanager, portmaster...
or even the pdf book (or two) that is avail.
Since they would explain a lot more than we could in less time.
(Unless a post or two in the HOWTO section already covers it)


----------



## phoenix (Jul 24, 2009)

Now would be a good time to read the pkg_add man page, the Handbook chapters on installing software, and actually trying what's listed in them.

For example, if you had read the man page, you would know that you install .tbz files like so:  *pkg_add /path/to/package.tbz*

You would also know that there is no such thing as ".pkg" files for FreeBSD.

You would also know that you don't install software by double-clicking on it.

And you would also know a lot more about how things work.

Now, please, go and *do* the things that people have been suggesting!!!


----------

